# What are your top favorite bands?



## rbranstner (Apr 29, 2010)

Well we have all kinds of different posts so I thought this post would be pretty interesting. What are your favorite bands?
Please name your top two and what other bands are your favorite. 
1. Rush
2. Dave Mathews Band (DMB) 
Tied for 1 & 2 The Eagles
Chicago
Steve Miller Band
Anything country
Too many more to name!


----------



## meateater (Apr 29, 2010)

#1 UFO With Michael Schenker
#2 Ted Nugent
I love Rock And Roll Period, old school stuff. I had the pleasure of working and meeting just about all over a 20 year period as a sound engineer, now I'm a old smokey. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Great post, makes me have flashbacks.


----------



## tndawg (Apr 29, 2010)

#1) Stevie Ray Vaughan
#2) Led Zepplin

Other than that, I have a wide variety of stuff I like, depending on my mood...

Ted Nugent is an favorite
old Kiss
AC/DC
Toby Keith
Dwight Yokum
Eric Clapton
The Police
really any blues, classic rock, bluegrass or country, and I can get into it!


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 29, 2010)

Styx, foreigner, Johnny Cash, Metalica, The San Francisco 
Symphony Orchestra, too many to name all, but I'd say that's the top few, off the top of my head.


----------



## flash (Apr 29, 2010)

1. Beatles...of course
2. Jethro Tull


----------



## chefrob (Apr 29, 2010)

zep and black uhuru

sabath
marley & wailers
floyd
steel pulse


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2010)

I have almost 2000 songs on my iPod - I am a serious Parrot head and Black Eyed Peas fan - everything else is the 60's but I also love Taylor Swift and Carrie Underwood
What a whack job I am


----------



## chefrob (Apr 29, 2010)

day dreamin' on the job again are ya?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice - Love how ya changed the wording to reflect my real thoughts LOL


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm old school but here goes:

1. Grateful Dead
2. Talking Heads
    Their album "Stop Making Sense" = best live recording EVER! IMHO
others
Drive by Truckers, Stevie Ray, Eric Clapton, Delbert McClinton, Pink Floyd, Allison Kraus, Buffet, Hank Williams 3rd: just a couple of albums, but great attitude and lyrics. Parental Warning though. Many others. Blues grabs me lately.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am a 90's child so my taste reflects that these bands may seem new but remember Nevermind was released 20 years ago...

1.  Weezer <--geek rock at its best
2.  Pearl Jam
3.  Alice in Chains
4.  Dave Mathews
5.  anything Clapton from the Yardbirds to now.

also have been on a blues kick latley especialy when cooking.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 29, 2010)

godsmack metallica slayer 
love the classic stuff to


----------



## new vision (Apr 29, 2010)

#1)  Dave Matthews Band (saw them in concert for the first time last summer  Over 3 hour concert WOW!)

#2)  Red Hot Chili Peppers

#3)  John Mellencamp


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 29, 2010)

1) Grateful Dead
2) Widespread Panic
3) North Mississpi All Stars
4) Allman Brothers


----------



## wildflower (Apr 29, 2010)

#1 Lynyrd Skynyrd
#2 Willie Nelson
#3 Tina Turner
#4 CCR
#5 Rolling Stones
#6 Shania Twain


----------



## placebo (Apr 29, 2010)

You all made this too easy. ^^All of the above^^


----------



## greechneb (Apr 29, 2010)

Tough one here, I've got too many to pick a top one or two, but here's the top ones in no order

Johnny Cash
Dwight Yoakam
Marty Stuart
Ricky Skaggs
BR549
Ernest Tubb
Lefty Frizzel
Chuck Mead
Old Crow Medicine Show
Cadillac Sky
Lyle Lovett


----------



## twistertail (Apr 29, 2010)

Led Zepplin
anyone else listened to Them Crooked Vultures?  John Paul Jones with Dave Grohl from Nirvana and Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age.  They are prett awesome.  
alos love some old blues stuff, BB King, Jr Wells, Buddy Guy


----------



## twistertail (Apr 29, 2010)

oh how about the new one from Johnny Cash, Aint No Grave!!  wow that is a good song, kinda got chills when i heard it on the radio for the first time.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 29, 2010)

ZZ Top
Black Sabbath
SRV
Tom Petty
Led Zeppelin


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 29, 2010)

In no particular order…
Foreigner
Metallica
Alice in Chains
Zeplin
GnR
Old School Aerosmith
Eagles
Eminem
Journey
Korn
Big Papa
Tom Petty
Clapton
3 Dog Night
A bunch of 60s/70s/80s/90s crap LOL I really could keep listing… I love all types of music & I am sure I am leaving things out, but oh well… Im sure if I had a few beers in me I would think of many many more!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 29, 2010)

Metallica
Soundgarden

But, like Scarbelly, I have everything from John Denver to Rob Zombie on my Ipod.  I may be a bit unhinged.


----------



## bcfishman (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know how anyone hasn't listed Menudo yet.
I thought this plase was full of a bunch of hard core smokers.

I know that is who you all have in the CD player now.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 29, 2010)

My fave's;

Queen, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin.


But, I pretty much listen to anything but Rap, or Country, although I will listen to Waylon, Willie & Johnny.


----------



## cricky101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oohhh .. This is tough! Hmmm ...

Weezer
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Pearl Jam
Cloud Cult
Led Zepplin
Beatles
Warren Zevon


----------



## fired up (Apr 29, 2010)

In no particular order.

Lamb of God
Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
System of a Down
Roger Alan Wade
Johnny Cash
Willie Nelson
Tool
The Reverend Horton Heat
Rage Against the Machine


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 29, 2010)

Black Uhuru's "Guess Who's Coming To Dinner" is great


----------



## foos (Apr 29, 2010)

The Beatles
Black Sabbath
The Cars
Anthrax
Deep Purple
Iron Maiden


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 29, 2010)

I like all kinds of stuff:

Sonic Youth, Ministry, Skinny Puppy, Rob Zombie, Classics (Zep, Floyd, etc.)

Dub Side of the Moon is a favorite

I also love this video.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 29, 2010)

I never have permanent favorites. At the moment:

#1 Tool
#2 Band of Horses

Puscifer
A Perfect Circle
Pink Floyd
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Jane's Addiction
Porno For Pyros
Chevelle
Rishloo
The Smashing Pumpkins
System of a Down
Rage Against the Machine
Ryan Farish
Enigma


----------



## jak757 (Apr 29, 2010)

Number one, for many years for me has been Bruce Springsteen, and The E Street Band....or as Bruce has said at the end of many shows....

"the heartstoppin', pants-droppin', hard rockin', booty shakin', earth quakin', love makin', Via***a takin', history makin', legendary E STREET BAND!!!"

I also like many other, old and new.  A few would be:

Beatles
Guess Who
Johnny Cash
Bob Dylan
CCR -- Creedence Clearwater Revival
CCR -- Cross Canadian Ragweed
Black Keys
Whit Stripes
Fountains of Wayne
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

I could go on and on....


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 29, 2010)

I listen to all kinds of music but here goes based on what I think is is pure talent.
#1 Led Zep
#3 Nirvana
#3 Red Hot Chili Peppers
#4 Pearl Jam
#5 Alice in Chains
#6 Cake
#7 Foo Fighters
#8 Incubus

Modest Mouse, Pink Floyd, POD, Johnny Cash.....I could go on and on but I won't


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry, I'm an old guy from the sixties:

Elvis
Righteous Bros
Bobby Vinton
The Supremes
Bob Dylan
Willie Nelson
Johnny Cash
Ricky Nelson
Bread
Johnny Mathis



Old Bearcarver


----------



## confederateknowhow (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm just a young pup (no offence to you old salts)

Lucero (The Boys from Memphis, not the mexican band)
Drive-By Truckers
Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit
Chris Knight
Two Cow Garage
Southern Bitch
I Can Lick Any Sonofabitch In The House
Slobberbone
Todd Snider
The Bottle Rockets
The Band
Johnny Cash
Seven Mary Three

...just to name a few.


----------



## meatball (Apr 29, 2010)

Grateful Dead
Bob Dylan
Wilco
White Stripes
Raconteurs (OK, any of Jack White's bands...they just all kick a$$)
Ben Harper
Widespread Panic
Allman Brothers Band (my favorite music for a BBQ)
Lots of folk, blues, reggae and jazz

I LOVE Black Uhuru's "Guess Who's Coming To Dinner?"...One of my favorite reggae tunes...good call ThunderDome....Guess who's coming to dinner, natty dreadlocks.


----------



## eman (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok ,
 I'm a 52 year old juggalo.
 ICP
boondoks
twizted
beastie boys

 Korn 
pink floyd

 And when i need to chillax and get my karma right.
Nothing but Jimmy Buffet


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I'll probably be thrown or dragged out of SMF for this, but I'll go out kicking and screaming...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My all time most favorite is ABBA.

After that, it just depends on the mood and location. Rock, reggae, almost anything. Carlos Santana is also high on my playlist.

Flame suit on, I'm ready for anything thrown my way (smoked meat preferred).


----------



## soafung (Apr 29, 2010)

i doubt there are many that would enjoy it,but i LOVES me some Christian Metalcore (that's a mix of Heavy Metal, Hardcore punk and Hard Rock all with positive christian messages).

Demon Hunter
The Devil Wears Prada
Of Mice and Men
Before There Was Rosalyn
Oh, Sleeper

to many more to name.
FREAKIN' ROCKIN' OUT FOR JESUS, YAY!


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 29, 2010)

in order of favorite

1. AC/DC
2. Metallica (older, none of the new stuff)
3. Josh Brown Band
4. powerman 5000
5. Rob Zombie
6. puddle of mudd
7. marilyn manson....and so on


----------



## meatball (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, they're the best thing that ever came out of Sweden, right?


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 30, 2010)

Yup, I think ABBA is the best thing to come from Sweden, but them being a Swede, I might be a tad prejudiced.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Never been there, but I would love to go.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 30, 2010)

I know I don't post much on this forum, but this thread caught my eye...

Motley Crue
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Megadeth
Guns N' Roses
Alice in Chains


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 30, 2010)

James Taylor
Bob Marley


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 30, 2010)

Big bands... Miller, Dorsey, etc.
Marching bands and competitions.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2010)

Funny how Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson seem to span through numerous generations.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Old guys like me & some of you young pups like them.

Bearcarver


----------



## slimbo (Aug 23, 2013)

tryin to bring an ole thread back to life,,,,, id have to say duane allman and warren haynes ,,,love the slide johnny winter included,,,,,emerson lake and palmer,,,,,,johnny cash,,,,,frank zappa


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just showing my age here.

1) Van Halen

2) Triumph

3) Chicago

4) Journey

5) Little River Band

Chris


----------



## bvbull200 (Aug 23, 2013)

1.  The Beatles

2.  Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers (No love for them!?!?!)

3.  Queen


Flash said:


> 1. Beatles...of course


I can't believe it took that long to finally bring up the greatest of all time.


Scarbelly said:


> I have almost 2000 songs on my iPod - I am a serious Parrot head and Black Eyed Peas fan - everything else is the 60's but I also love Taylor Swift and Carrie Underwood
> What a whack job I am


About as eclectic a list as I've ever seen.  Buffet AND Black Eyed Peas?  Whack job is right ;).


----------



## seenred (Aug 23, 2013)

Old school...

1. Eagles

2. Beatles

3. Boston

4. Pink Floyd

5. Willie and Waylon

Honorable Mention: Stones, Led Zepplin, Journey, Foreigner, Styx

Red


----------



## dewetha (Aug 23, 2013)

so many to chose from but right now the Black Keys.

over the long haul.

genesis + solo of Pter and Phil

Nine inch Nails

CCR

jethro tull

Melissa Etheridge

AC/DC

Buddy guy


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine are:

1) Bonnie Raitt

2) Journey

3) YES

4) ZZ Top

5) ACDC

6)Rascal Flatts

and I need to stop.....could fill the page.

Kat


----------



## ravenclan (Aug 23, 2013)

i grew up in the 80's and i like th Big Hair bands

#1 MOTLEY CRUE  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





#2 VANHALEN both dave and the red rocker

#3 RATT

#4 AC/DC

#4 WASP

of course others but that would take to long !!


----------



## cansmoke (Aug 23, 2013)

Beatles

Johnny Cash

Willie Nelson

Neil Young

Rolling Stones

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2013)

There is NOOOOOO band equal to Blue Rodeo.  Never, Ever, Ever


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 23, 2013)

JTD3.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Aug 23, 2013


----------



## sigmo (Aug 25, 2013)

I probably have more classical CDs and LPs in my collection than anything else, but that's still likely to be only about 15% of the total because I love a LOT of different music.

It was interesting reading through what everyone posted because I was nodding my head, saying "YES" to a whole lot of it.

Frank Zappa was an exceptional genius, not only in composition, but also at playing and maybe most of all, choosing great people to be in his band over the years!  The absolute best concert I've ever seen was Zappa and his band of the time, in the mid '70s in Denver.  The venue should have had horrible acoustics (basketball arena), but they got the sound to be amazingly good.  And they didn't play so loud that you needed hearing protection. It just sounded clear and pleasant.  Also, they never stopped playing - I mean there wasn't one single point where the music stopped - for the full 2 1/2 hours.

It's awesome to see and hear real musicians actually playing incredibly complex music, live, with precision, accuracy, feeling, and just plain fun like that. What a blast. Pretty hard not to smile just remembering it.

Another memorable concert was James Taylor in my relatively small town not too long ago.  He really responded to the fans and they responded to him, and the concert brought tears to the eyes.  The same could be said of Elton John, who, again, was touched by the crowd and touched the crowd as well.  Outstanding performers in my opinion.

Here's the list I made just by poaching people that others mentioned earlier in the thread and adding my own:

Frank Zappa
James Taylor
Elton John
Pink Floyd
Van Halen
Carlos Santana
Buddy Rich
Rolling Stones
Chicago
Led Zepplin
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Eric Clapton
Styx
ELO
The Beatles
Jethro Tull
Bob Marley & The Wailers
Jimmy Cliff
Talking Heads
Allman Brothers
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Tina Turner
Lyle Lovett
Asleep at the Wheel
Riders in the Sky
Queen
ZZ Top
Tom Petty
Warren Zevon
Harry Nilsson
The Cars
The Grateful Dead
The Eagles
The Who
Boston
Genesis
Bonnie Raitt
Flat and Skruggs

Elvis Costello
John Hartford
David Grisman
David Bromberg
The Berlin Philharmonic
Maurice Andre (the world's best trumpet player. RIP)

Pops 6927 mentioned: Big bands... Miller, Dorsey, etc.
Marching bands and competitions.

Don't forget Count Basie, and of course anything by John Philps Sousa!

slimbo mentioned Emerson Lake and Palmer and Zappa.  RIght on!

Any Jazz
Any Bluegrass
Any "classic Rock"
Any Classical
Any Big Band
Any Ragtime

Stuff by Ennio Morricone (Gotta love the music for the Spaghetti Westerns, right?)

or Jerry Goldsmith (remember the music for the movie "Patton"? - incredible).

Geeze.  I know I'm forgetting LOTs of stuff I love.  Oh well.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2013)

Gawd I love it when old threads get resurrected... hey am I the only one that listens to Dick Dale?


----------



## slimbo (Aug 25, 2013)

zappa was the first show i ever went to 75 or 76 ,,,, after seeing and hearing the show i went to atleast ten more of his shows,,,,,i do have to throw in 1 of the first punkers for their show ,,,,the outrageous tubes,,,,,,  herb albert  boots randolph


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 25, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> Gawd I love it when old threads get resurrected... hey am I the only one that listens to Dick Dale?


Nope....we have several CDs of Dick Dale's.....and love the Beach Guitar.

Kat


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 25, 2013)

C'mon sigmo!

I'm dissappointed in ya'll!!

"There are only two kinds of people in this world...those who like Neil Diamond, and those who don't!"

bonus points to the poster who recognises that quote :D

also, Styx, Gordon Lightfoot...


----------



## sigmo (Aug 28, 2013)

Hah!  I had to google that quote up.  I have seen "What About Bob", but it's been a long time ago!

There's just too much great music to remember it all, isn't there?


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 31, 2013)

there is...unfortunately I can't say I've heard many new songs I'll remember in twenty years...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2013)

WOW..  can't believe nobody mentioned the greatest song writer of all times 

"The Hag" Merle Haggard

Myself I'm a southern rocker''

Skynyrd
Marshall Tucker
Pure Prairie League
Molly Hatchet
Charlie Daniels...

As others said...  I could go on for ever....


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 31, 2013)

Well...if you're gonna throw Merle at me, I gotta answer with David Allen Coe...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2013)

WELL, A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED STEVE GOODMAN WROTE THAT SONG
AND HE TOLD ME IT WAS THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG
I WROTE HIM BACK A LETTER AND I TOLD HIM IT WAS NOT THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG BECAUSE HE HADN’T SAID ANYTHING AT ALL ABOUT
 MAMA,
OR TRAINS,
OR TRUCKS,
OR PRISON, 
OR GETTING’ DRUNK


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 31, 2013)

that and Long Haired Redneck...classic...


----------



## sigmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOW..  can't believe nobody mentioned the greatest song writer of all times
> 
> "The Hag" Merle Haggard
> 
> ...



Gotta love the album and the album cover for "In Without Knocking".

Phoned in.


----------



## smokinut (Sep 2, 2013)

Noticed a few metalheads, but my tastes go a little more extreme. My all time favorite is Slayer. Some of my other favorites are, in no order: Bathory, Darkthrone, Megiddo, Ghost.

That's not to say my tastes don't get more eclectic. I've no problem throwing on some Insane Clown Posse, N.W.A., Tom Waits, BB King, Hank Williams 3, Wayne Hancock, Pink Floyd, Jimi Hendrix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## urickmic (Aug 27, 2014)

Frank Zappa

Dweezil Zappa

Tinsley Ellis

Jimmy Thackery & The Drivers

Elvin Bishop

I'm into anything Frank Zappa or any good Smokin' Blues Music


----------



## padronman (Aug 27, 2014)

#1 Depeche Mode
#2 Oingo Boingo
#3 Pink Floyd
#4 Conjure One
#5 Green Day
#6 Metallica
#7 The Beatles
#8 Apoptygma Berzerk :o)
#9 Orchestral Manuevers in the Dark
#10 Covenant

There are way too many to list but these are some of my TOPS.   I have 2 32GB iPod's full plus I have over 2.5 Terabytes (that's right TERA) of music on Externals.  I am a total audiophile.  I listen to music to relax....to get pumped up and to just listen.  

Scott


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 28, 2014)

Eagles  - Hotel California

            -  Desparto

  Moody Blues - Voices in the Sky

                       - Nights in White Satin

 Joe Walsh  -  Life's Been Good

                    - In the City

  America     - Sister Goldenhair Suprize

                    -  Horse with No Name

                    -    You can do Magic

Led Zepplin  -  Stairway to Heaven

Van Halen  -  Dance the Night Away

The Clash  -  I Fought the Law

Shows my age , but good Rock 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Later , with Hotel California in background . . .


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 28, 2014)

AC/DC (my e-mail is [email protected])

The Clash

Bob Marley

Weird Al

Tom Petty


----------



## knifebld (Aug 28, 2014)

Who so many that I could list....my top 5 would be;

- David Bowie

- AC/DC

- The Tragically Hip

- Simon & Garfunkel

- 50's Doo-wop

Cheers!


----------



## ristau5741 (Aug 28, 2014)

'nother deadhead here

Grateful Dead

Led Zeppelin

Rush

Allman Brothers

The Who

Pink Floyd

Red Hot Chili Peppers

Yes

more recently

Steve Vai

moe.

Umphries McGee

Primus

The String Cheese Incident


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 29, 2014)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## padronman (Aug 29, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Miley Cyrus


Video for "wrecking Ball" is pretty good


----------



## solidbob (Aug 30, 2014)

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> I'm just a young pup (no offence to you old salts)
> 
> Lucero (The Boys from Memphis, not the mexican band)
> Drive-By Truckers
> ...


I know this is a really old post but if you're into Lucero/Two Cow you should check out my buddy's band Arliss Nancy from Colorado. They run in the same circles as those bands and Micah from TCG sang some back ups on their album. Very Lucero-esque. Also, Slobberbone is a severely underrated band.


----------



## sammysound (Aug 30, 2014)

brad paisley, carrie underwood, great big sea and the gypsy kings

paisley and underwood for smoking, great big sea for grilling and the gypsy kings for eating


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 6, 2014)

Solidbob said:


> I know this is a really old post but if you're into Lucero/Two Cow you should check out my buddy's band Arliss Nancy from Colorado. They run in the same circles as those bands and Micah from TCG sang some back ups on their album. Very Lucero-esque. Also, Slobberbone is a severely underrated band.


I have heard of Arliss Nancy! I really dig them, seems every time they come out this way for a show I'm out of town or have plans. Its a real bummer, I've talked with Cory and Kyle a little about doing an album review for a blog I used to write for. They seem like a couple of rad guys.


----------



## link (Oct 6, 2014)

Top Five (list changes)

1. Beatles

2. Rush

3. Volbeat 

4. Nightwish

5. Beatles


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 6, 2014)

Scorpions
Volbeat
Pat Benatar
Joe Satriani


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite Bands are showing my age...

1. Eagles

2. America

3. Rush

4.The Who

5.Pink Floyd

6. Iron Butterfly

7. Beatles

 These are just a few from my " Old Salty" times...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My overall favorite "song" is  "Hotel California" , YEAH
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  

Hmmm, just noticed I already posted this


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 7, 2014)

Anybody else notice that there's a highway to hell but only a stairway to heaven? Lol


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 8, 2014)

getting ready to see Motley Crue for the last time here in Oklahoma City !! October 10th 2014

this will be a happy and sad day all at once , happy to see them but sad that this will be the last concert 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





any one else going ??


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 8, 2014)

RavenClan said:


> getting ready to see Motley Crue for the last time here in Oklahoma City !! October 10th 2014
> 
> this will be a happy and sad day all at once , happy to see them but sad that this will be the last concert :th_crybaby2:
> 
> any one else going ??





I have seen them a couple of times.  They always put on a good show. Enjoy it!


----------



## maverickjct (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok, I'll show my age.
1. Eagles
2. Chicago
3. The Allman Brothers
4. Diamond Rio


----------



## smok-e-j (Oct 10, 2014)

all depends on the mood, but its a pretty wide array!

Jason aldean and all country new and old 

Garth brooks

hootie 

eagles 

Amos Lee

Adele ( yep! girl can sing, IMO one of the best female voices of all time)

Clapton 

ACDC

John Mayer 

Kings of Leon 

NeedtoBreathe

I don't know this list will change tomorrow


----------



## brooksy (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm an everything guy. 
Ice cube
Snoop Dogg
Jimmy Buffet
Bad company
Ozzy
Righteous brothers
Hall and Oates
Kenny Chesney
Colt Ford
Bee  Gees 
Queen
Frankie Valli 
Bob Marley 
The list goes on forever


----------



## link (Oct 10, 2014)

BBQBrett said:


> Scorpions
> Volbeat
> Pat Benatar
> Joe Satriani


Wow, I would not have expected to see another Volbeat. 

Cool.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 10, 2014)

link said:


> BBQBrett said:
> 
> 
> > Scorpions
> ...



Yeah, I first heard them a few years ago on satellite radio.  They rock!


----------

